# Neuer Datensatz in Formular



## Unicate (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe eine Patientendatenbank gebaut, die aus 4 Tabellen besteht.
Patienten, Adressen, Orte, Telefonnummern
Da die Orte sich oft wiederholen und die Telefonnummern bei Familienmitgliedern gleich sind, habe ich diese in die 2. Normalform gebracht.

Nun habe ich ein Formular gebaut, welches mir auch alle Daten anzeigen kann. Wenn ich allerdings einen Patienten hinzufüge möchte, kann ich das nicht rein schreiben.
Jetzt hab ich in den Formulareigentschaften nachgesehen, habe auf "Daten eingeben" ja geantwortet, da geht dann gar nix mehr, weder kann ich die Patienten durchzappen noch einen hinzufügen.

Da kommt folgende Fehlermeldung (unten in der Leiste):
"Es können keine Datensätze eingefügt werden, der Verknüpfungsschlüssel der Tabelle Patienten ist nicht in der Datensatzgruppe enthalten"


Die Abfrage für die Anzeige der Daten sie so aus:

```
SELECT 
Patienten.Vorname, 
Patienten.Nachname, 
Patienten.Geburtsdatum, 
Patienten.Erstvorstellung, 
Patienten.Anrede, Orte.Ort, 
Adressen.Postleitzahl, 
Telefonnummern.[Telefon(home)], 
Telefonnummern.[Telefon(arbeit)], 
Telefonnummern.[Telefon(mobile)],
Adressen.Strasse, 
Patienten.Ausserhalb, 
Patienten.Farbe, 
Patienten.[letztes Infoblatt]
FROM 
  Telefonnummern INNER JOIN 
    (Orte INNER JOIN 
      (Adressen INNER JOIN Patienten ON Adressen.ID = Patienten.Adressen_ID) ON Orte.ID = Adressen.Orte_ID) ON Telefonnummern.ID = Patienten.Telefonnummern_ID
```


Es ist sehr wichtig das ich das fertig bekomme, wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## exitboy (5. Dezember 2007)

hi Du,

ich wuerde Dir gerne helfen, jedoch waere es fuer mich persoenlich einfacher, wenn Du deinen Tabellenaufbau genau schilderst, also was Primary Key und was wo als Fremdschluessel genommen wird und was dahinter noch folgt.

Weil nur Ort.ID macht fuer mich so erstmal keinen Sinn, da es bestimmt mehrere Orte mit dem gleichen Namen gibt und dann die Normalisierungsregel nicht erfuellt waere, als Primary Key, wie Du diesen hier nutzt, oder hast Du hire ne Nummer, die dann den Ort als bspw. Ort.Name zuordnet.


----------

